

Drupal developers wanted. Pay rate: $10-$12/hr - Tangaroa

Just thought I'd forward this wage scale for a recent job opening to give readers an idea of what the programmer job market is like outside of San Mateo:<p>Hourly Rates (Introduction):<p>Intern $10-$12 / hour<p>IC $12-15 / hour<p>Hourly Rates (Experienced with Drupal Theming):<p>Intern $15-$18/ hour<p>IC $18-$20 / hour<p>Translation: Intern == student, IC == independent contractor. Location? This is in the San Francisco Bay Area. Suffice it to say that things are different on the other side of the GGB.<p>I won't say who's hiring because I don't need the competition. I'm asking for $15/hr. Wish me luck.
======
JoeCortopassi
I also hear that In-n-Out(burger chain in California) pays $11/hour plus
benefits and vacation for a job that requires no previous skills (flipping
burgers. The reason companies like this exist, is because people think,
"Because I was able to teach myself, my skills can't be worth that much". No
surprise they are looking for interns so they can get cheap wages, but I doubt
they will follow through with the teaching them part of the deal. The
Independent Contractor part is equally amusing, cause after all the taxes,
you'd be better off working for In-n-Out

------
byoung2
Those numbers seem awfully low, especially for the Bay Area. You could make
$11-13 flipping burgers at In-N-Out with a lot less stress and more free food.

~~~
Tangaroa
Yeah, it's low even for around here. They were asking for students, though, so
low wages can be expected.

------
jacksondeane
There is no way someone with adequate computer skills, let alone programming
skills can only find a job for $15 an hour in the Bay Area.

------
jlambert1
I own one of the larger Drupal agencies in the US with offices in SF. Those
rates are totally below market, even for trainees!

------
criveros
I am an intern making $20 dollars an hour with little experience.

------
brandoncordell
That's super low. Even for Florida!

------
Tangaroa
A follow-up from the company's autoresponder:

<blockquote>We are in the midst of reviewing all submissions and will contact
chosen candidates during the week of June 8th to schedule an interview. Due to
the number of applications, only those we wish to interview with will be
contacted. If you have not heard from us by 4pm on Monday June 11th please
assume the position has been filled.</blockquote>

To my knowledge, the opening was announced last week.

